# Industry News: DJI Introduces Mavic 2 Pro And Mavic 2 Zoom: A New Era For Camera Drones



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2018)

> *Mavic 2 Series Features Two Industry First Camera Options With New Intelligent Features And Optimized Flight Performance*
> DJI, the world’s leader in civilian drones and aerial imaging technology, today introduced a new era for camera drones with two additions to its iconic Mavic series: Mavic 2 Pro, the world’s first drone with an integrated Hasselblad camera, and Mavic 2 Zoom, the world’s first foldable consumer drone with optical zoom capability.
> *Order the DJI Mavic 2 Pro & Mavic 2 Zoom at Adorama*
> The Mavic 2 is the most advanced DJI camera drone ever built, designed for professionals, aerial photographers and content creators. Incorporating the iconic folding design of the world’s most popular Mavic Pro, the Mavic 2 is a powerful platform with new gimbal-stabilized cameras and advanced intelligent features like Hyperlapse and ActiveTrack for...



Continue reading...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

> *Mavic 2 Series Features Two Industry First Camera Options With New Intelligent Features And Optimized Flight Performance*
> DJI, the world’s leader in civilian drones and aerial imaging technology, today introduced a new era for camera drones with two additions to its iconic Mavic series: Mavic 2 Pro, the world’s first drone with an integrated Hasselblad camera, and Mavic 2 Zoom, the world’s first foldable consumer drone with optical zoom capability.
> *Order the DJI Mavic 2 Pro & Mavic 2 Zoom at DJI Store*
> The Mavic 2 is the most advanced DJI camera drone ever built, designed for professionals, aerial photographers and content creators. Incorporating the iconic folding design of the world’s most popular Mavic Pro, the Mavic 2 is a powerful platform with new gimbal-stabilized cameras and advanced intelligent features like Hyperlapse and ActiveTrack for easier and more dynamic storytelling. With an impressive...



Continue reading...


----------



## $winter (Aug 24, 2018)

already orderd..  the zoom one.. :


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 24, 2018)

$winter said:


> already orderd..  the zoom one.. :


Just curious why the zoom - would it make a dramatic difference to what you can do with it?
I guess with the other model you can zoom with your feet so to speak and it has a larger sensor.
Does the zooming save a lot of hassle and increase what can be done in terms of effects with video?

Overall DJI really impress me. They've really pushed the boundaries time and time again


----------



## Ladislav (Aug 24, 2018)

Pro looks very promising. I'm interested mainly in photography and 1" sensor and lens with variable aperture were something I was waiting for. Now let's wait for some reviews.


----------



## Jacks-Pixels (Aug 24, 2018)

I think I'll buy the Pro version. But I just wonder why 2 differents drones and not a possibility to change the camera to get more flexibility ?
What are the technical reason (if any) ?


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 24, 2018)

Yesterday I ordered the Mavic 2 Pro with the Hasselblad camera to replace my Mavic Pro Platinum. 
I am super excited. The Mavic is already amazing and I can't wait to see what I can do with the 20MP camera!
If u want to see photos and videos from the Mavic Platinum, check out my site at brilliantmiami.com
U will be impressed!


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 24, 2018)

Jacks-Pixels said:


> I think I'll buy the Pro version. But I just wonder why 2 differents drones and not a possibility to change the camera to get more flexibility ?
> What are the technical reason (if any) ?


The zoom is a great idea to get a different perspective and depth of field. Less distortion at zoom level too. I wish they combined the Hasselblad with the zoom. I guess that will be the Mavic 3...
I ordered the Pro because I do need the extra MP and I think the optics are gonna be awesome!


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 24, 2018)

Years ago $1500 didn't buy you anything. U needed a helicopter for aerial shots and a good photographer on it with a fast and steady camera.
Now u can do so much with so little. $1500 is a steal!
This is one example of technology moving forward the right way.
DJI has done an impeccable job so far and this is just the beginning. Cant' wait for more


----------



## Jacks-Pixels (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm totally agree with you.
I'm looking for an hi quality image with the pro ... hope that will be the case. I'll finish a wedding this week end and I'll take a look for RAW pict / video of the Pro to this what I can get from it 
Let me know when you'll have some first result with you pro Dji ! 



clicstudio said:


> The zoom is a great idea to get a different perspective and depth of field. Less distortion at zoom level too. I wish they combined the Hasselblad with the zoom. I guess that will be the Mavic 3...
> I ordered the Pro because I do need the extra MP and I think the optics are gonna be awesome!


----------



## greekcs (Aug 24, 2018)

No 4k60


----------



## lubinphoto (Aug 24, 2018)

Considering the bodies look the same, couldn't the gimbals with camera be swapped out for one another. I would love if this were an interchangeable camera drone, so I can go from high detail to zooming without carrying two drones. Just an idea (not a new idea). It seems like it would make a lot more sense if they offered that option as I doubt most people would run out to buy both but if they got the body, they'd likely get both the pro and zoom lens or cameras for a few hundred more and this would leave the door open for more future lens options like they have for the Inspire.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 24, 2018)

I've been waiting for this release anticipating that it would be my first camera drone but the lack of 4K60P has me hitting the pause button. The Phantom 4 pro v2 does 4K60P and is the same price. I Guess I'll wait for some hands on reviews although I'd like to have it sorted before peak foliage here in the northeast. That will give me a little more time to crash my practice drone. Is there a way to get smooth 4K slow motion without 60P? Sounds like you'd have to drop down to HD.


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 25, 2018)

Jacks-Pixels said:


> I'm totally agree with you.
> I'm looking for an hi quality image with the pro ... hope that will be the case. I'll finish a wedding this week end and I'll take a look for RAW pict / video of the Pro to this what I can get from it
> Let me know when you'll have some first result with you pro Dji !


thank you. the Mavic 2 Pro was shipped today. I should have it soon!
Can't wait to share some photos.


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 25, 2018)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I've been waiting for this release anticipating that it would be my first camera drone but the lack of 4K60P has me hitting the pause button. The Phantom 4 pro v2 does 4K60P and is the same price. I Guess I'll wait for some hands on reviews although I'd like to have it sorted before peak foliage here in the northeast. That will give me a little more time to crash my practice drone. Is there a way to get smooth 4K slow motion without 60P? Sounds like you'd have to drop down to HD.[/QUOTE
> 
> there is a way to smooth 30 and 60p 4K in Final Cut Pro. Frame Blending and Optical Flow. They work pretty well but nothing like 120fps. Anyway, at least u get to do slow motion at 4K.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks like a solid all-around package. Might have to let the 4K60P issue slide. I shoot my 1Dx2 at 4K60P for most everything without an audio track and I'm worried that the footage wont blend well with the Mavic at 30p but the platforms are so different it probably doesn't matter in the larger scheme. Looks like elapsed time is more prevalent than slow motion in a lot of the sample video I've been looking at and the phantom is just too big. 

Clicstudio: Curious about your impressions if you don't mind posting back. The video loop on the main page of the website you linked to is very nice. I'd be happy with that.


----------



## $winter (Aug 31, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> Just curious why the zoom - would it make a dramatic difference to what you can do with it?
> I guess with the other model you can zoom with your feet so to speak and it has a larger sensor.
> Does the zooming save a lot of hassle and increase what can be done in terms of effects with video?
> 
> Overall DJI really impress me. They've really pushed the boundaries time and time again



i use it for mainly for creating Pictures @ weddings, and for safety to fly with more distance the zoom will be perfect (group-pictures), an you can get with stitching as good as pictures like the pro. Of course there are a few shoots with moving objects you can’t do with stitching..

for investing in a drone with HQ sensor i want to have interchangeable lenses. so for that there is @ the moment only the inspire/matrice. this ones are me too bulky.

I'm pretty sure the the next gen of phantoms will come with interchangeable lenses. because i guess nobody buys today anymore the phantom4 2.0

so Im willing to buy 2 drones but not 2 times the same one..


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 31, 2018)

$winter said:


> i use it for mainly for creating Pictures @ weddings, and for safety to fly with more distance the zoom will be perfect (group-pictures), an you can get with stitching as good as pictures like the pro. Of course there are a few shoots with moving objects you can’t do with stitching..
> 
> for investing in a drone with HQ sensor i want to have interchangeable lenses. so for that there is @ the moment only the inspire/matrice. this ones are me too bulky.
> 
> ...


Interesting thanks for the reply.
I've always wanted a drone so this Mavic is of interest to me.


----------



## $winter (Sep 1, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> Interesting thanks for the reply.
> I've always wanted a drone so this Mavic is of interest to me.


 as soon as i get the drone i'll show some dng... no one of the reviews compared this sensors mavic vs mavic 2 zoom


----------

